# STO Abschaltung von FU´s aus F-Steuerung



## kipphase (12 September 2018)

Hallo,

wir werden von Hardware Sicherheitsrelais auf F-Steuerungen umsteigen.
Wie beschalte ich am besten die STO-Eingänge der Fu´s, die jetzt mit den Kontakten des Not-Relais beschalten sind?
Kann ich direkt 2 Ausgänge der F-Steuerung auf die STO´s der Fu´s schalten oder muss ich das indirekt über Relais machen?
Wenn Relais, reichen dann Hilfsschütze oder muss ich Hauptschütze nehmen wegen der Trennsicherheit der Kontakte.

Gruß und Dank
kipphase

P.S. Ich hoffe ich bin hier an dieser Stelle im Forum richtig.
Wenn nicht bitte verschieben. Da werden sicherlich noch mehr solcher Fragen kommen


----------



## stevenn (12 September 2018)

kannst du (bei denen die ich kenne) direkt machen


----------



## acid (12 September 2018)

Grundsätzlich ja, aber nicht jeder Ausgang ist mit jedem FU kompatibel.  Wago->SEW hatte ich z.B. schon Probleme, hier verwende ich entsprechende sichere Koppelrelais.


----------



## Schnitzel (12 September 2018)

Hallo!

Ich würde zuerst beim Hersteller fragen.
z.B. SEW hat eine Dokumentation dafür:

https://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/17019605.pdf

Viele Grüße - Michael


----------



## Safety (12 September 2018)

Hallo,
  zuerst muss der PLr von den Ausgängen erfüllt werden.
  Dann muss man unterscheiden ob es Hableiterausgänge sind die mit Diagnoseimpulsen arbeiten, diese können vom FU als 0-Signal erkannt werden und da alles eine gewisse Toleranz hat kann das auch bei FU nur sporadisch auftreten.


----------



## Funky (12 September 2018)

Hallo 

wir koppeln die FUs / Servos über Profisafe z.B. Siemens 15xxF mit G120c, S110 oder S120. 
Dabei spart man Sicherheitsrelais und die Verdratung.
Die Funktion STO ist bei diesen Geräten kostenlos dabei. Man kann auch leicht auf andere Sicherheitsfunktionen, z.B. sichere Geschwindigkeit usw. erweitern (Litzens).

Harald


----------



## kipphase (13 September 2018)

Moin,
erst mal danke an alle.
Dann werde ich Koppelrelais verwenden. 1. wegen der Diagnoseimpulsen und zum Anderen weil uns die Kunden immer wieder mal exotische FU´s vorschreiben bei denen dann eventuell eine direkte Ansteuerung nicht möglich ist.
Dann bliebe noch die Frage nach den Kontakten. Reichen dann Hilfsschütze oder müssen es Kontakte von Hauptschützen sein.

Gruß und einen schönen Tag
kipphase


----------



## Fabpicard (13 September 2018)

Oder ggf. gleich alles aus einem "Bausatz" nehmen... Bei ET200S beispielsweise:
6ES7138-4FR00-0AA0 mit passendem Sockel durch 6ES7138-4FB02-0AB0 mit Sockel ansteuern 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## michi* (30 September 2018)

ich schließe mich dem Thread einmal an.

Bei unseren Anlagen ist es bisher so, dass ein PNOZ eingesetzt wird.
Dieser schaltet die Freigabe vom FU direkt ab, die Bremsrampe wird aktiviert.
Nach 7sek. wird dann das Netzschütz getrennt.

Jetzt wird überlegt die Ansteuerung über eine F Sichere SPS zu erfolgen.
Kann man also über einen F Ausgang die Freigabe weg schalten und dann 7 sek verzögert über zwei weitere F Ausgänge STO aktivieren?


Nun lese ich in dem SEW Dokument, dass die Bremsrampe beim Wegnehmen der Freigabe keine Sicherheitsfunktion ist.
In der Anlage ist ein Drehgeber verbaut zur Positionsauswertung.(A/B Zähler 1200SPS)
Ist es üblich, dass man über den Drehgeber eine Drehzahlerkennung fährt.
Also statt der 7 sek. sagt, solange Netzspannung bis die Drehzahl 0 ist?
Dann stellt sich für mich nur die Frage
A/B Spur Eingänge F Sicher?
Ist die Bremsefunkion im FU fehlerhaft, würde der Antrieb die ganze Zeit weiterlaufen, weil erst die Netzabschaltung beim Stillstand erfolgen würde- oder macht man hier eine Kombination
Freigabe weg schaltern - nach Stillstand / oder spätestens X sek - STO aktivieren.
Weil auch der Drehgeber könnte sich ja- theoretisch verabschieden - Drehzahl wäre 0 - >NOT AUS-> FU aktiviert direkt STO-> Antrieb trudelt aus, wird nicht über die Bremsrampe gebremst..

Hat jemand evtl. Infos, wie in der Regel damit umgegangen wird?

Michi


----------



## Safety (30 September 2018)

Denke man muss um Deine Frage beantworten zu können erst einmal klären was Stoppkategorie 1 nach DIN EN 60204-1 bzw. SS1 nach DIN EN 61800-5-2 bedeutet und welche Anforderungen es gibt.
DIN EN 60104-1 Stoppkategorie 1:
*ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen*, wobei die Energiezufuhr zu den Maschinen-Antriebselementen beibehalten wird, um das Stillsetzen zu erzielen.
Die Energiezufuhr wird erst dann unterbrochen, wenn der Stillstand erreicht ist;
DIN EN 61800-5-2:
*Sicherer Stopp 1 (Safe stop 1, SS1)*
Das PDS(SR) führt eine dieser Funktionen aus:
a) *entweder Auslösen und Steuern der Größe der Motorverzögerung innerhalb festgelegter Grenzen und Auslösen der STO-Funktion*, wenn die Motordrehzahl unter einen festgelegten Grenzwert fällt, oder
b) Auslösen und Überwachen der Größe der Motorverzögerung innerhalb festgelegter Grenzen und
Auslösen der STO-Funktion, wenn die Motordrehzahl unter einen festgelegten Grenzwert fällt, oder
*c) Auslösen der Motorverzögerung und nach einer anwendungsspezifischen Zeitverzögerung Auslösen der STO-Funktion.*

Die zurzeit immer noch sehr häufig eingesetzte Lösung ist ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen, es erfolgt also ein Signal an den FU zum Stopp und dann erfolgt ein STO, wie oben in den Normen beschrieben. Dieses Bremsen erfolgt meist nicht im Rahmen eines Performance Level. Das ist auch so Stand der Technik. Auch muss man bedenken das ein erkennen eines nicht stattfindenden oder mangelhaften Bremsens auch zu einer sicheren Lösung führen muss, wenn es dabei zu einer Gefährdung kommen kann, dies könnte z.B. SBC sein.


----------



## michi* (30 September 2018)

Vielen Dank Safety,
der Hinweis "gesteuertes Stillsetzen" hilft mir, mich damit auseinander zu setzten.

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage warum nicht schon jetzt der STO Eingang an den SEW Umrichtern genutzt wurde statt einem doch teurerem und mehr Platz einnehmenden Netzschütz. Dieses nimmt nur die FUs vom Netzt also bei vorhandenem STO unnötig mMn.

Jetzt kann man noch weiter überlegen, wenn man auf Saftey CPU umrüstet, ob man nicht eine Profisafe anbindung über eine DFS21B schafft.
Man braucht somit keine F DQ Karten und spart sich auch noch etwas Verdahtungsaufwand.

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## stevenn (1 Oktober 2018)

michi* schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage warum nicht schon jetzt der STO Eingang an den SEW Umrichtern genutzt wurde statt einem doch teurerem und mehr Platz einnehmenden Netzschütz. Dieses nimmt nur die FUs vom Netzt also bei vorhandenem STO unnötig mMn.


ist das auch wirklich ein STO Eingang, oder nur Reglerfreigabe oder ähnliches?


----------



## sensei1 (2 Oktober 2018)

Funky schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wir koppeln die FUs / Servos über Profisafe z.B. Siemens 15xxF mit G120c, S110 oder S120.
> Dabei spart man Sicherheitsrelais und die Verdratung.
> ...



Wie  handelst du diese Profisafelösung in Sistema ab?
Legst du Teile der Software oder der Konfig bei?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## s_kraut (2 Oktober 2018)

Direktes Verschalten der STO mit F DO kann wg. der Prüfpulse zu Störungen führen, nicht empfehlenswert. Ich würde auf eine Komplettlösung vom Hersteller gehen, Profisafe z.B.
Der Hersteller gibt dann für die gesamte Komponente ab dem Netzwerkanschluss bis zum sicher abgeschalteten Drehmoment ein PL an.
Braucht man dann nur mit dem PL der F SPS und der Sensorik zu kombinieren.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Oktober 2018)

Wir verwendet G120 mit ein "normalen" Control Unit und die F-DI Eingänge, direkt verbunden zu F-Relaisausgänge in ET200SP. Funktioniert.
Damit kann PL=e erreicht werden. Ein trennende Netzschütz entfällt.
Heute wurde ich aber ein "F" Control Unit in den G120 einbauen, so das die ET200SP F-Module entfällen.


----------



## SlowSPSen (15 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Direktes Verschalten der STO mit F DO kann wg. der Prüfpulse zu Störungen führen


Ich habe im Moment genau dieses Problem, wie kann ich dieses am besten beheben oder kann man diese Prüfpulse ausschalten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2022)

SlowSPSen schrieb:


> wie kann ich dieses am besten beheben


Am besten im Handbuch der uns unbekannten Hardware nachlesen.


----------



## SlowSPSen (15 November 2022)

Meine Hadware ist eine 
CPU 1214FC | 6ES7 214-1AF40-0XB0 + 
F-DQ 4x24VDC | 6ES7 226-6DA32-0XB0
und der FU ist ein MC07B0022-5A3-4-00


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2022)

SlowSPSen schrieb:


> F-DQ 4x24VDC | 6ES7 226-6DA32-0XB0


Hier gibt es das Handbuch:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...anual&mlfb=6ES7226-6DA32-0XB0&mfn=ps&lc=de-DE


----------



## s_kraut (15 November 2022)

SlowSPSen schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment genau dieses Problem, wie kann ich dieses am besten beheben oder kann man diese Prüfpulse ausschalten?


Ich bin damals über einen mechanischen Schaltkontakt (Hilfsschütze) gegangen, weil ich nicht im Handbuch nachlesen wollte.
Und ich bin nicht der Schlauste!


----------

